# Sat. morning GC Surf



## GCsurffisher (Sep 26, 2010)

Fished incoming tide Saturday morning on south end of garden City. Action was non stop with bait everywhere. BEST Morning that I have ever had. Caught 15 blues, 3 jacks, 1 38 inch red and 1 41.5 inch red. Then got an even bigger surprise, 2 30 inch spanish, one being foul hooked!! Also had two other runs that were probably spanish. All of this was on a fish finder rig with live mullet. Guys up and down the beach from me also caught spanish and plenty of blues. Im guessing a school of spanish came in chasing the mullet.

To the guys down the beach that were heavily intoxicated at 7:00 AM whom kept the WAY over the slot red, if I would of had my phone I would of made sure you got a ticket!

Went back this morning and only managed 6 blues.

You never know what you are going to catch with all this bait around!!!


Chad


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Nice*

you had a very nice day there...
too bad someone did not have a
phone and turn them in all drunk at
that hour and keeping overslot fish....

hope they get caught and punished


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome and great report.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

GCsurffisher said:


> Fished incoming tide Saturday morning on south end of garden City. Action was non stop with bait everywhere. BEST Morning that I have ever had. Caught 15 blues, 3 jacks, 1 38 inch red and 1 41.5 inch red. Then got an even bigger surprise, 2 30 inch spanish, one being foul hooked!! Also had two other runs that were probably spanish. All of this was on a fish finder rig with live mullet. Guys up and down the beach from me also caught spanish and plenty of blues. Im guessing a school of spanish came in chasing the mullet.
> 
> To the guys down the beach that were heavily intoxicated at 7:00 AM whom kept the WAY over the slot red, if I would of had my phone I would of made sure you got a ticket!
> 
> ...


I was there later that morning but ended up skunking for the cooler. landed a needlefish and an undersize red.

Were u the one filleting the 2 spanish on the rock?


----------



## GCsurffisher (Sep 26, 2010)

I left around 10:30 because I ran out of bait for the third time and did not feel like chasing it anymore. No that was not me, I used the top of my cooler to fillet the bluefish, but had to take the spanish home since they would not fit on the top of the small cooler that I had. I had someone approach me about taking home the jacks, has anyone ever tried to eat them. I figured the guy just thought they were pompano.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Blue*

Blufish1928

you were miles many miles away from where he was fishing
he was about 2 or 3 miles from the garden city pier...you
were in Pawleys Island area if you went to your normal spot.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

hey guys, sounds like good day of fishing. if ya dont mind me asking what kind of rigs were you using.


gasman


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

beady said:


> Blufish1928
> 
> you were miles many miles away from where he was fishing
> he was about 2 or 3 miles from the garden city pier...you
> were in Pawleys Island area if you went to your normal spot.


actually i was at GC for a change

problem with CG is that the most productive area, the jetty, gets crowded easily.
With Pawley's Island, u have 23 jetties to choose from and a lot of sloughs in the surf to fish.

I think GC gives u the best shot for catching spanish mackerel off the beach(my fav gamefish)


----------

